# Hopper & Joey



## eddwall (Feb 9, 2012)

Any new information regarding Hopper & Joey....Release/Pricing/Specs/Configurations.....just wanting to check ???

Thanks!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You should try reading the threads in the *XiP 813/110 Support forum*...

That is where all the discussions are.


----------

